# Full length or Neck sizing?



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

What are the opinions on this topic? I'm shooting a 308 win. with 130gr. Barnes tipped triple Shock infront of 49 grs of Tac.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i just bump shoulder back few a couple thousands with the fl die. Either way it has to be the brass for the gun it was shot out of. What kind of vel. you getting with the tac? I would try some varget but some would say i am a varget whore.


----------



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure as of now. Going shoot it through the cronagraph this week end. Thinking it may be around 3000 to 3100 fps. It's shooting only 4 in. low @ 300yds with this load. I may be to optimistic though. I'm getting good groups now .75 @ 100 yds. but was told to try the neck sizing and it may be even better. The gun is a Savage Weather Warrior mdl. 16. Accu trigger and Accu stock.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm like KurtR, I like Varget for everything. It works well in both of the 308 that i've owned.

I'd do the same as KurtR suggested and mess with your powder a bit to get that to group a little tighter.

You could use a Redding bushing die, or a redding S bushing die, Redding comp bushing die. I use a redding comp bushing die for my 308 but I also use a body die every other firing to bump the shoulder back 2 thou. With my 6SLR i'll be using a Redding FL S bushing die.

They all work. It just depends on how much time you want to spend reloading and how much time you want to spend shooting 

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would also suggest upping the bullet weight a bit too. Also the TSX bullets are usually pretty sensitive to seating depth, so try them at a few different depths and see how it goes.


----------



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

Results of todays test with the Varget was............. Drum roll please!  
130 gr. Barnes Tipped Triple Shock
49 gr. Varget
veloscity---3092 fps
extreme spread ------37


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

At my advanced age I no longer hunt but enjoy 1000 yds target shooting. I have recently discovered that taking virgin brass , FULL SIZING the Brass , then shooting it to fire form the brass ...after fire forming doing a light trim to get rid of the rough edge off the brass and Neck SIZE the Brass for 3 loads before FULL SIZING it again I have tightened up my 300 yd groups and in the new Post 7MM load update I have attached a pic of the latest group using Midway's Bulk Bullets Blems at 1,000 yds.

After 7 shots I anneal the brass and retire it to the target parctice pile.
Hope this answers your question


----------

